# Char Aznable (Red Comet) vs Anavel Gato (Nightmare of Solomon)



## Altron (Jan 24, 2009)

Two legendary Ace pilots of Zeon that fought during the One Year war. Both renowned for their impressive piloting skills and mobile suits and legendary status as the best pilots ever along with Amuro Ray during the Universal Century.

Both Meet face to face and both having known how powerful and famous the other is, decide to fight a final duel to declare the #1 Pilot of Zeon.

The Red Comet vs The Nightmare of Solomon fighting in Outer Space near A Baoa Qu.

Char Aznable (Red Comet)
Mobile Suit - MSN-04 Sazabi



vs

Anavel Gato
Mobile Suit - AMX-002 Neue Ziel




Char is not able to use his Newtype abilities in this battle against Gato. This is between Gundam 0083 and Zeta Gundam timeline, and character wise. Both are determined to kill and destroy each other.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 24, 2009)

BEEM SABORU DATTO?!?!

Char wins. I think he is a more superior pilot from what I can remember. Not to mention he probably has the most epic song evar.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 25, 2009)

It's incredibly obvious that the pilot with more experience, skill, and also happens to be a newtype is going to win. Chars actually stomps this. Anavel Gato soon enough had trouble with a pilot that's run of the mill in comparison to someone like Amuro. 

Char and Amuro>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anavel Gato. Seriously.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Wait, GP02 versus Sazabi? Screw this, I could put Hathaway Noah into the Sazabi and it would still school Anavel Gato.


----------



## Altron (Jan 25, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Wait, GP02 versus Sazabi? Screw this, I could put Hathaway Noah into the Sazabi and it would still school Anavel Gato.



Because Hathaway barely able to move a Jegan is proof that he could pilot the Sazabi effectively against Gato.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Altron said:


> Because Hathaway barely able to move a Jegan is proof that he could pilot the Sazabi effectively against Gato.


He's a Newtype. The Sazabi has a Psychoframe. Hathaway wrecked shit in Hathaway's Flash in the Xi Gundam, which is _surprise, surprise,_ a Psycommu equipped MS.

Look, I could install the RX-78-2's Learning Computer into the Sazabi and it would wreck the GP02. It's literally ten years behind the competition. The Sazabi could practically boost up to the GP02 and rip it apart before it was done drawing its saber.


----------



## Altron (Jan 25, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> He's a Newtype. The Sazabi has a Psychoframe. Hathaway wrecked shit in Hathaway's Flash in the Xi Gundam, which is _surprise, surprise,_ a Psycommu equipped MS.
> 
> Look, I could install the RX-78-2's Learning Computer into the Sazabi and it would wreck the GP02. It's literally ten years behind the competition. The Sazabi could practically boost up to the GP02 and rip it apart before it was done drawing its saber.



However this battle takes place before Hathaway's Flash. I also mentioned that Char could not use his Newtype abilities, even if everyone says Char stomps i don't see how people could underestimate Gato i mean he did hold of an entire Federation persuit force and earned the feared name the Nightmare of Solomon. I doubt he would go down that easily without a fight or he would not have been considered an ace and legendary pilot.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Altron said:


> However this battle takes place before Hathaway's Flash. I also mentioned that Char could not use his Newtype abilities, even if everyone says Char stomps i don't see how people could underestimate Gato i mean he did hold of an entire Federation persuit force and earned the feared name the Nightmare of Solomon. I doubt he would go down that easily without a fight or he would not have been considered an ace and legendary pilot.



So the Sazabi stands there doing nothing because it's a Psycommu suit but NT is banned? 
Hold off a Feddie pursuit force? It's not like Char didn't take down battleships with a Zaku, right? Hell, Nightmare of Solomon? I guess Haman instantly loses to him because she doesn't have a catchy nickname, right?
And I'm not even talking about skills here. Gato is so horribly outspecced that he couldn't even put a proper scratch on the Sazabi's 3x Faster than Normal paint job. The saber is easily overpowered even by Sazabi's reserve saber and the GP02's mobility and thrusters aren't even the best of its time, much less against the most powerful mobile suit in 0093. (Ignoring Beltorchika's Children's upgrades of course.)

Skillswise? Gato got beaten by a nubcake, Char nearly took down the Quebeley with a Hyaku-Shiki.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't call the Nightmare of Solomon a "run of the mill pilot" considering he's a legendary ace from the One Year War but yeah, he gets stomped by Char, even if Char was piloting his Gelgoog instead of the fucking Sazabi.


----------



## Gig (Jan 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> I wouldn't call the Nightmare of Solomon a "run of the mill pilot" considering he's a legendary ace from the One Year War but yeah, he gets stomped by Char, even if Char was piloting his Gelgoog instead of the fucking Sazabi.



If Char was in his Gelgoog it probably be a good fight hardly a stomp since the superior specs of the RX-78GP02A Physalis would probably even things out a bit

As for this fight it’s a horrible stomp you did not even give Gato his best suit AMX-002 Neue Ziel


----------



## Altron (Jan 25, 2009)

Gig said:


> If Char was in his Gelgoog it probably be a good fight hardly a stomp since the superior specs of the RX-78GP02A Physalis would probably even things out a bit
> 
> As for this fight it’s a horrible stomp you did not even give Gato his best suit AMX-002 Neue Ziel



I'll change the OP then with Neue Ziel, since it may change the opinion that Gato will get beaten by Char easily despite the fact that he is a legendary ace as well and seriously i am surprised that everyone thinks Char would take this so easily as well.


----------



## Gig (Jan 25, 2009)

Altron said:


> I'll change the OP then with Neue Ziel, since it may change the opinion that Gato will get beaten by Char easily despite the fact that he is a legendary ace as well and seriously i am surprised that everyone thinks Char would take this so easily as well.



Though Gato is an awesome Pilot he is inferior to Char since Char?s pretty much stated to be Zeon?s top Ace so if you combine a Superior Pilot with a vastly superior Suit against a slightly worse pilot in a suit which in comparison is fodder to the one the better pilot is piloting it?s a horrible stomp.

The fight would be much better if you gave char one of his older suits the MSN-04 Sazabi is just way to powerful for any suit which predates it 

Seriously though this is like putting a German Tiger MKII Tank from WW2 against a M1 Abram?s though the Tiger was an awesome Tank in its day hell it was near invincible then but now compared to pretty much mediocre tanks it?s a joke and any proper military would laugh if there enemy fielded a Tiger


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 25, 2009)

Altron said:


> I'll change the OP then with Neue Ziel, since it may change the opinion that Gato will get beaten by Char easily despite the fact that he is a legendary ace as well and seriously i am surprised that everyone thinks Char would take this so easily as well.


Surprised how? Char was a rival against someone that makes Anavel's look like a joke in comparison. Char quite simply has way more in experience, shown skill, and an overall rival that craps all over Anavel's rival for 0083. The very fact you needed to remove newtype abilities makes it even more clear you really didn't think this through.

You have to realize that being a legendary ace doesn't automatically put you on the same level as every other one out there that still did way more.


----------



## Sander RX (Mar 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAgaGrTCjyc[/YOUTUBE]
Im with Char but I wouldnt say its as easy as you say if we count this as something.


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2009)

White Dingos solo both.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 28, 2009)

> I guess Haman instantly loses to him because she doesn't have a catchy nickname, right?



Uh, Haman DOES have a nickname - she's called the 'Ghost of Zeon' by Char/Quattro.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Uh, Haman DOES have a nickname - she's called the 'Ghost of Zeon' by Char/Quattro.


It never caught on, did it? Hence not catchy.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not that it never caught on, it's that only a few know Haman's past, and have reason to give her that nickname.

Furthermore, she hates it. And you don't want to piss her off regardless.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2009)

Nightmare of Solomon sounds ten thousand times better than GHOST OF ZEON HURR


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 28, 2009)

And yet Haman would totally rape Gato in direct combat. Then again, Haman raped Char in direct combat, and Char had a better Mobile Suit than Gato ever had. So I can't hold it against Gato. When it comes to losing to Haman, he's in the same boat as Char.

The truth is that the Qubeley was built with Haman in mind, and plays perfectly on her strengths. That's why she manages to give Judau hell despite him having a vastly superior machine compared to the, by then, outdated Qubeley.


----------



## Gig (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> And yet Haman would totally rape Gato in direct combat. Then again, Haman raped Char in direct combat, and Char had a better Mobile Suit than Gato ever had. So I can't hold it against Gato. When it comes to losing to Haman, he's in the same boat as Char.


Char was in a vastly inferior suit to Haman  

If you?re going to have a battle based on a pilots skill it should be Char in Gelgoog vs Gato in Gelgoog then its completely fair since then there?s no possibility for the suit to compensate for inferior skills since there both in the same model of suit


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 28, 2009)

Now would be as good a time as any to point out Gato had a mass produced Gelgoog, while Char's Zaku II, Z'Gok and Gelgoog were all customized for extra mobility by him, in addition to being painted red.

My suggestion is stick them both in a MP Gouf, or if you want something more modern, a MP Bawoo. They are both nicely balanced Mobile Suits whose average performances are well documented.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 29, 2009)

And Char would still win every single time.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> And Char would still win every single time.



Not in identical MP models without Char being allowed Newtype shenanigans, if you ask me. But feel free to disagree. *shrug*


----------



## Mochi (Mar 23, 2013)

What on earth am I reading here?


Having read just a few posts, I'm starting feeling really disgusted.

Do you really think that Char is superior to Gato without newtypery?

WELL, DO YOU? 

Have you ever seen CA's battle record ? 
WTF man, wtf. 
Char is one of the most overrated UC characters ever. 

This one undoubtably goes to the nightmare of solomon IMO. 


Inb4 thread revival.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 23, 2013)

the fuck are you doing


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought that there was a gundam thread in the OBD for the first time in 3 years. 

Turns out it was 3 year necro.

I'm surprised that I have no posts in this thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 23, 2013)

redeem yourself, sazzers


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Char da bes. Gato is the derp. 

thus

Char wins


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2013)

>necro thread 
>Char has Sazabi which is meant for newtypes and
>Char has no newtype power so he can't use his suit properly

Char's Suit would be so hilariously above Gato's due to 7+ years of advancement in tech including state of the art newtype MS that he'd stomp on virtue of that alone but since he's no longer a newtype and in a newtype designed MS it's less of a stomp. 

Some random user necroes a thread, whines and contributes nothing. Gato was created after Char but in the end the name Red Comet is far more famous and feared even upto the time of Unicorn.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Sazabi can probably just punch the Neue Ziel to pulp, given that it can dent Gundarium with its fists.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2013)

It would be like Christina in the Alex a non newtype trying to use a machine with newtype reactions not even factoring the psycoframe..wait perhaps Char can gain newtype powers through exposure like Chan!


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2013)

lol 3 year necro

DON'T ANSWER ME, NECROER OF THREADS

THE WINDS OF NECROMANCY

ZOMBIE

KEIRETSU

TEMPYA KYORAN

LOOK! YOUR NECROMANCY IS BURNING RED


On topic, even with not NT powers, Char stomps due to not being in a giant target.


----------



## Es (Mar 23, 2013)

Sazabi24 said:


> Thought that there was a gundam thread in the OBD for the first time in 3 years.
> 
> Turns out it was 3 year necro.
> 
> I'm surprised that I have no posts in this thread.


If you mean the main battedome you've got me there

Anyways Chirico wins by default


----------



## Mochi (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys, I'm sorry. My brother used my profile to post some stupid shit.

I don't even know the second guy. Ugh.

Thanks for the negs.


----------



## Es (Mar 23, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Guys, I'm sorry. My brother used my profile to post some stupid shit.
> 
> I don't even know the second guy. Ugh.
> 
> Thanks for the negs.



Well you at least got Sazabi to post in the ODB again


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 23, 2013)

Ugh, necromancy...

Locked and loaded.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 25, 2013)

Sazabi24 said:


> Thought that there was a gundam thread in the OBD for the first time in 3 years.
> 
> Turns out it was 3 year necro.
> 
> I'm surprised that I have no posts in this thread.


Actually, there were.
Just use the search function in the Manga/Anime battledome.





Mochi said:


> What on earth am I reading here?
> 
> 
> Having read just a few posts, I'm starting feeling really disgusted.
> ...


I could easily ask the same.
Even though Char had never killed any named pilots he's very much deserving the praise he gets.
In Zeta he nearly defeated Haman Karn while he piloted a seriously damaged Hyakku Shiki and he would've if he didn't lose his beam rifle early.
And well, there's the whole fact he's almost completely on par with Amuro Ray who's amongst the top pilots in UC and the entire Gundam franchise.
Also I have to laugh at the notion you mention Char's Newtype powers because that always had been his weakest point. He's barely capable of controlling Bits and Funnels.
Char compensates this lack with sheer skill.
So yeah, Gato is pretty good but Char is actually the better pilot.

I keep this thread locked but I thought I would share a few words regarding this thread, as well.


----------

